# Yea Baby Found Pics Of My First Bike :)



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep my first bike. Advanced to a Suzuki RM125 in some years from this pic, regardless my first though


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Forget the bike and the cute kid, I'll go to $10 for the beast of a car in the background - shipped to the UK of course :lol: Those were the days - big gas guzllers with leather bench front seats and steering column shifts! :tongue2:

Great Piccie James! Lurv it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like "Christine" was keeping a motherly eye on you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Brilliant pic James, that's a smile and a half


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Think this was my second, and probably a hand down from my brother


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Robert said:


> Think this was my second, and probably a hand down from my brother


Judging from the plaster cast, your first bike was probably a 2 wheeler


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

catflem said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Think this was my second, and probably a hand down from my brother
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

catflem said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Think this was my second, and probably a hand down from my brother
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

poor guy, all busted up


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Robert said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------

